# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  قائمة هواتف شاومي التي سوف تحصل على تحديث MIUI 13 مع اندرويد 12

## mohamed73

أعلنت شاومي رسمياً عن قائمة الهواتف التي سوف تحصل على تحديث لنظام  اندرويد 12 مع واجهة MIUI 13، ولم تأتي في القائمة أي مفاجأت حيت أنها كما  المتوقع اغلبها ان لم يكن كلها الاجهزة التي صدرت خلال العام الماضي فقط.بالطبع  سلسلة Mi 11 وكذلك Mi 11T على رأس القائمة والاصدار الجديد من Redmi Note 8  وكذلك Redmi Note 10 و Redmi 10 كلهم سوف يحصلون على التحديث الجديد  واليكم القائمة بالتفصيل:  Mi 11 Ultra Mi 11 Mi 11i Mi 11 Lite 5G Mi 11 Lite Xiaomi 11T Pro Xiaomi 11T Xiaomi 11 Lite 5G NE Redmi Note 11 Pro 5G Redmi Note 11 Pro Redmi Note 11S Redmi Note 11 Redmi Note 10 Pro Redmi Note 10 Redmi Note 10 JE Redmi Note 8 (2021) Redmi 10    
وعدت  شاومي بتقديم العديد من المزايا والتحديثات الجديدة في واجهة MIUI 13 من  تحسين لاستخدام الذاكرة وكفاءة الجهاز والتوازن بين استخدام الطاقة والأداء  وغيرها من التحديثات لتجربة مستخدم أفضل مع التطبيقات. 
ومن  المنتظر ان يأتي التحديث الجديد في شهر مارس المقبل حسبما أعلنت شاومي  مؤخراً، وربما يتم اضافة اجهزة اخرى ومواعيد حصولها على التحديثات لاحقاً.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

